# What other hobbies do you ladies have?



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

Just curious what other hobbies you ladies might have. I grew up around dirt track racing and being part of the pit crew.. I've changed the oil in my vehicles, the brakes, tires, thermostat among other things and enjoyed doing every single one of those things. I may have called my dad and got some advice on releasing the pressure on the brake calipers but I did it. I love tearing stuff apart and fixing it, just to prove to myself that I can. I recently fixed an antifreeze leak in my husbands truck because he didn't have time and well I needed to go to town and get gas in a can, just a crack in the hose coming off the water pump, I went to town got the replacement parts and fixed it. Are there any other ladies that get into this kind of stuff? I remind myself of my dad, sitting in the pole barn working on my vehicle drinking beer waiting for my husband to get home!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, use to work on Vehicles with my First hubby. now we have newer vehicles and really dont need anything but gas, lol.

I help work arround the House, hanging drywall,sanding drywall, lay tiles, stuff like that.

Hobbys,,, also include boating, camping, hiking, baking, and being with friends..


----------



## Pine Needle (Aug 21, 2006)

I would love to know how to do those things seeing how my husband doesn't know diddley squat about engines. The hobbies I enjoy are deer, rabbit, turkey and squirel hunting. Fishing, camping, hiking and gardening. I can't handle icefishing though. Too cold! My hubby says my hobbies are bitching and whining....what an a**! :lol:


----------



## booker81 (Dec 4, 2005)

Before kiddo knocked me out, I did gardening/landscaping, horseback riding/training/lessons, some sailing (I have a Sunfish, perfect for my lake), fixing things my husband breaks, starting to learn taxidermy, swimming, hiking, volleyball and cooking. I also like doing doing house repairs/renovations (simple plumbing, any flooring, tiling, any sort of building.) Also photography. 

Now I cook and play on the internet. I'll be happy when I'm done with this "limited activity" stuff - at least I'm not on bedrest!

Of course, these are also along with hunting and fishing!


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

I like ice fishing, we have an ice shanty and take a heater with us.. Last year we would take some beer out and drink beer and ice fish. I had a pike bite my lil wax worm (I call them maggots) on 4 lb tess and he didn't take off with it instead he jumped straight out of the hole into my lap.. I freaked out started jumping around hollering to my husband to get it, now I watch down the hole and if I see a fish I don't want I pull my bait out of the hole.. Ha, ha..


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

lol sounds like us Ladys,, need to get together and compare storys


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Well, I'm the 3rd lady who can handle automotive tasks. I help crew on my hubby's drag car, though I'll admit I hate working on everyday drivers.








Besides hunting, fishing & shooting, I like photography, cooking, traveling and sewing. I used to hike and backpack til my feet/knees went wacky on me. I'm getting surgery on my foot in a couple weeks so I can get back into walking.
I want to learn how to weld and I recently bought a cello....I plan on learning how to play that thing!

Hey Booker81! If I don't talk to you before you pop, GOOD LUCK! Here's to a healthy and beautiful baby! :woohoo1:


----------



## Lisa23 (Dec 31, 2007)

Other than bowhunting and fishing??.. I like to rollerblade or bike ride at metro during the summer, playing pool, tennis, camping and hiking

Courtney, as far as drinking in a Ice shanty, As strange as it may seem once Captian Morgan takes over thats when I get into trouble 

Ice fishing is like Vegas, What happens in the shanty stays in the shanty.


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

I guess I am not alone anymore when it comes to females working on cars. I grew up working on cars with my dad. He tought me everything from fixing then to taking out dents. I love to shoot my bow, hunting,fishing ( includes icefishing) photography,airbrushing,painting ceramics,carving wood,fixing the house,taxidermy,anything outdoors, and being with friends and family.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Autumm, you race? 

We just love going ,,,, hopefully getting a car soon too.... Hubby been looking online.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Firecracker said:


> Autumm, you race?
> 
> We just love going ,,,, hopefully getting a car soon too.... Hubby been looking online.


I used to do some street racing in my youth (when I was young & DUMB!) but now it hurts too bad. I've got arthritis and almost all drag cars have pretty extreme vibration going on. I could do it if I took a bottle of motrin before each run! It pulls about 3 G's at launch and tops 150mph in the 1/4 mile. I'm content to crew. 

What's kind of car is your hubby looking for?

BTW, our tickets for Pinks All Out (Norwalk, OH; June 6th) came in Friday.  My hubby knows about 25 guys who will be racing. It should be a LOT of fun.


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

Lisa23 said:


> Other than bowhunting and fishing??.. I like to rollerblade or bike ride at metro during the summer, playing pool, tennis, camping and hiking
> 
> Courtney, as far as drinking in a Ice shanty, As strange as it may seem once Captian Morgan takes over thats when I get into trouble
> 
> Ice fishing is like Vegas, What happens in the shanty stays in the shanty.


I can't drink this year (pregnant) but when I gotta go I gotta go, so my hubbie cut off a 2 liter pop bottle and when nature calls I do my duty (only #1)! He did the same for me last year cause beer goes down pretty good out there and well when you gotta go you gotta go. Difference this year is I have to dump my own, I have my own door to get out of now last year we only had one door on the ice shanty and he was the lucky one, he loves me!!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Awsome ,
he wants a Cuda, or roadrunner... ( his das has a 73 Cuda all orig.)
Yeah we want to go to more races this year. now that the Kids a bit older, they will enjoy it more. 





autumnlovr said:


> I used to do some street racing in my youth (when I was young & DUMB!) but now it hurts too bad. I've got arthritis and almost all drag cars have pretty extreme vibration going on. I could do it if I took a bottle of motrin before each run! It pulls about 3 G's at launch and tops 150mph in the 1/4 mile. I'm content to crew.
> 
> What's kind of car is your hubby looking for?
> 
> BTW, our tickets for Pinks All Out (Norwalk, OH; June 6th) came in Friday. My hubby knows about 25 guys who will be racing. It should be a LOT of fun.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I worked in an autoparts store for 6 years in high school and college. I can do a lot of auto repairs, I just choose not to . I did help the BF fix his truck a couple of weeks ago and it is still running!! 

I don't count that as a hobby. I do play guitar and tenor sax, bike ride, kayak, hunt, fish and let my dog train me! I also really do like to cook (shhhh don't tell the guys!). :lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, apparently we are all little mechanically enclined. I spent hours on end in the garage with my father growing up.He was a mechanic by trade there always somebody's car in the garage gettig fixed. I used to know how to do it all, but, I haven't done in so long, eh...I call my buddies that are mechanics now.:lol: Oddly enough, my daughter is into it now in vocational school. She loves it. 

Hobbies include of course, hunting, fishing, boating, gardening basically anyting to do outside. Used to have a 4 wheeler I loved tearing things up on it As a girl I rode dirt bikes and loved it. 

Now as for around the house. I can basically do whatever needs to be done. Basic electrical and plumbing. Drywall I do know very well and what I don't know. I just figure it out and get it done. 

Now onto ice fishing. :lol: Love it. Oh and BTW Courtney, alot of fish jump out of the hole and land on your lap. But, it sure is alot funnier when you got a buzz on.:lol::lol: Oh and you can always here me coming across the ice too. Especially if it is a little soft. You'll hearing very loud gasps for air and more then a few fowl worlds.:lol: It sucks having a phobia of the water when your addicted to playing on it.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

Beyond my children it has been awhile

but i would have to say bow hunting, fishing, camping, sewing, knitting (nothing fancy), baking, tv watching (does that count), chatting online, Girl Scouts (which it is COOKIE TIME both my girls are selling cookies) 

i have or want to help fix my "ladybug" but seems like the guys would rather just do it then teach me. Thats ok i have always been interested in cars and i try to figure them out myself. i'll post a picture in my profile of my "ladybug"


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Those are SO cool, want a old one someday,,, just because lol

But I want a cuda too,,,, and being Mike wants a Cuda too,,, probly get that first.......

I always liked the * Boy* Stuff,, never played with Dolls and stuff, rather be outside with the Boys in the Garage then inside with the girls ( NO offense)


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i know how to open the hood of my car and add washer fluid. that's about as car-advanced as i get.  besides hunting and fishing, my latest hobby/obsession has become the gym. i'm working out with a personal trainer and he is kicking my BUTT (2 more minutes! just give me 2 more minutes!). i like snowboarding and in the summer i like to rollerblade and take the dog swimming and hiking. i also like to bake, but most of the time the recipe doesn't turn out as it was supposed to. :cwm27:


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

nice thread 

lets see... I started golfing 3 years ago, I do enjoy it, gives me a challenge!

Gardening, tennis, taxidermy, and of course hunting,fishing, backpacking,hiking.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

When I am not hunting, fishing and looking for new places to hunt. I golf, camp, canoe, kayak, drink beer, work my pup, tie flies and quilt. Hubby does not allow me to quilt except from december to march due to it takes up the whole house. I get pretty messy when I start quilting. Pluse he doesnt like it when I quilt because it consumes to much of my time.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Alright before one of you ladies make fun of me. I'm a dude, but I read this and can't help, but to respond to this one. I LOOOOOOOOVE racing. I sold my track bike (A 2005 ZX-6R) last May. The wife and I have been talking it over and it looks like I'm starting a small savings account to save for another racebike so I can race again, not this summer, but the next. I love roadracing bikes. It's the sickest, yet funnest sport on the planet. I haven't dirt tracked, but I have ridden a bit on the dirtbikes when I was a kid too. It's cool to see some of the ladies in the adrenaline sports. :coolgleam Oh, yeah, other than that I just hunt and fish.:lol:


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I always liked it fast  

So did hubby,,,,, 

come to think about it,,,, Hubby and me like all the same stuff


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Firecracker said:


> I always liked it fast
> 
> So did hubby,,,,,
> 
> come to think about it,,,, Hubby and me like all the same stuff


 Well, it sounds like a good match then.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah,,, its nice to share all hobbies


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

My main hobby is running my beagles, but aside from hunting stuff, I like to draw and play guitar. Now that I have a 6 month old son, there seems to be less and less time for those things though. BUT, of course, he's worth it!

Here's a grouse picture I drew awhile back. (I have more, but this is the only one I have scanned).


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

wow,,,, youre good !!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow (again)! Beautiful! So....have you drawn a portrait of your son yet? You *KNOW* you have to! Another way of digitizing your drawings is with a digital camera. Since my scanner died, I've just been taking pictures of things I want to get into an electronic format.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I never could draw,,,,, wish i could  My sister can draw really good like you too !


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

I also love planting trees, landscaping projects, swimming, laying out in the sun, mowing (drinking beer or two while doing it), gardening too (I hate tomato worms, eewww), we love going to Silver Lake to the sand dunes, camping, fishing, and well just about everything. I love trying new things and will try almost anything once!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup love gardening, and workin outside. ( I HATE tomato worms, read up from last sommer they scared the blank out of me)
I love it its outside,,, hate being cubed up inside ( Winter) 

Beer of course,,, but I have to watch it now.lol


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Wanna go ice fishing !! 



Lisa23 said:


> Other than bowhunting and fishing??.. I like to rollerblade or bike ride at metro during the summer, playing pool, tennis, camping and hiking
> 
> Courtney, as far as drinking in a Ice shanty, As strange as it may seem once Captian Morgan takes over thats when I get into trouble
> 
> Ice fishing is like Vegas, What happens in the shanty stays in the shanty.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

RIVER LADY said:


> Well, apparently we are all little mechanically enclined. I spent hours on end in the garage with my father growing up.He was a mechanic by trade there always somebody's car in the garage gettig fixed. I used to know how to do it all, but, I haven't done in so long, eh...I call my buddies that are mechanics now.:lol: Oddly enough, my daughter is into it now in vocational school. She loves it.
> 
> Hobbies include of course, hunting, fishing, boating, gardening basically anyting to do outside. Used to have a 4 wheeler I loved tearing things up on it As a girl I rode dirt bikes and loved it.
> 
> ...


 You ladys know that Cooking and Cleaning can be a Hobby as well ,Mich


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

River lady I can relate with the Water Phobia .....


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Dang...that's three of us. I love being on the water, next to the water, standing in the water but don't make me get my face wet. I HATE having my face wet. (Might have something to do with wearing glasses most of my life.)


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Michigander1 said:


> You ladys know that Cooking and Cleaning can be a Hobby as well ,Mich


Yes it can Mich so come on over and GET YOUR HOBBY ON!!!!!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I dont mind getting wet,, love being wet.... just have a bad bad fear of drowing under the Ice


----------



## Lisa23 (Dec 31, 2007)

Bellyup said:


> Wanna go ice fishing !!


 
Just gotta get some (safe) Ice first. Taking a swim in 33 deg water does not make a fun day. I hope it stays cold so I can get out a few days this year.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

come here,,...... plenty of Ice


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

Since becoming pregnant I only feel safe on a lake that isn't very deep regardless of the thickness of the ice. The fear of falling through is the 1st thing that comes to my mind when it gets that crackling settling noise.. Screw that, I like going to Duck Lake where it's not deep at all just a mucky bottom that probably goes on and on forever.. But I can see the bottom when we drill through and that gives me a sense of ease.. The beer always made things seem more at ease...


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Firecracker said:


> River lady I can relate with the Water Phobia .....


Don't get me wrong. I love the water. I love to swim, boating, fishing. Heck, wading in a river is my favorite place to be. I can swim at a beach no problem. But, I won't go out too far. However, don't take me to the middle of the lake and tell me I have to get in the water. 

I actually did it last summer. First time in about 12 years. I had to go to the bathroom bad, really bad. We had a full boat and everyone was swimming. So I went down the ladder and into the water. I was so freaked out, of course, it took even longer to go the bathroom. I managed it. However, as I was making my way back to the ladder, which was only a couple back stroke away. I felt the fear setting in. By the time I got to the ladder,(which was maybe 7 second) I could literally feel my skin crawling right off my body. It was horrible. I actually felt sick to my stomach.

Being on ice makes it even worse. Due to the fact that even if I fell in, in knee deep water, it would be my luck to some how slip away from the hole. I know, almost impossible. However, with me.....ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE.:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> Yes it can Mich so come on over and GET YOUR HOBBY ON!!!!!


 
Yeah Mich, show us your HOBBY grove thing baby.:lol:


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

oh wow,, now see as long as I can swim in it, I have no problem but anything ON the ice like ICE I wont go on it ,,,, drastic fear of breaking thru and not being able to come back up.

Once in a while when our boat starts to wobble when some of the OTHER boates have no respect,  the boat gets a BIT closer to me then It should and I can feel my heart poundin,,, the big boat ....hit my head.. drowning... well you see where I am going with that.... 

Another thing I just can NOT handle is things touching MY FEET!!!!!!! EWWWWWWwwwww


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Firecracker said:


> Another thing I just can NOT handle is things touching MY FEET!!!!!!! EWWWWWWwwwww


 
Oh my goodness, if something touches me under the water you better look out. Cause this girl can suddenly walk on water.:yikes: Then, I have a huge adrenline rush, get a headache, and again, I'm feeling queezy. 

IT SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

RIVER LADY I used to be a very strong swimmer and used to take all the lil ones on my back out into the lake. I had back surgery a couple of years ago and it has sapped all the strength out of my back. My son rented a pontoon boat out on silver lake and we were all out there playing in the water right next to the pontoon and a gust of wind moved our pontoon boat very quickly across the water. I had a friends lil boy with me (luckily he had a life jacket on) I tried with everything I had to catch back up to the pontoon with no success. Normally it would not have been an issue but I really started to panic inside after a bit when I could not keep up especially with a 4 year old with me. No one noticed my panic since they all knew I was a very strong swimmer. Luckily my son looked over and noticed the look on my face and came back to help. That was my last swim for the day. Never ever have I worried about water, well maybe the ice but that is another story. So I totally understand your fear and anxiety when you were away from your boat.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

:lol:WOLFDANCER

Thansk for the sympathy it is much appreciated. I feel your anxiety also. 

However, the boat didn't get away from me. I was only about 7 ft from it. :lol:

It is simply that, while I hate to admitt, I guess I am girly about at least one thing.:lol:


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok speaking of things in the water. I have this intense fear of leaches. I walk the river in the summer alot with just my water shoes on (well of course clothes) and of course you are bound to get a leach or two on you. Talk about flip out!! I could actually stand there and be ill. They grose me out that bad. Now snakes dont bother me that much but leaches. No way no how!!!! Not ever!!! Ick


----------

